# Law and Order: CI



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm excited there's a new season starting March 30th, i think this is my fave Law and Order, anyone else agree?


----------



## obscuria (Mar 17, 2010)

It's a toss up between this and SVU. I just don't like that they change the partners in this one. I only care for detective goren!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 17, 2010)

i love law and order


----------



## psychomom71 (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my favorite as well !!!! I have a thing for V.D'onofrio .Yummy


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

Goren is leaving the show, right? At least that is what I heard.


----------



## tarnii (Mar 19, 2010)

I like this one but SVU is my favourite.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Goren is leaving the show, right? At least that is what I heard._

 
Yeah, after this next season.

In which case, I'll stop watching.


----------

